# Hitting the middle of the water column



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I primarily fish with hi lo rigs and fishfinders, because they are easy. But, what do you guys use for hitting the middle of the water column, or in other words upwards of 1-2 feet off the bottom? Because of the angle from rod to water wont most hi lo rigs be sitting on or within inches of the ground? Would it be feasible to tie a sinker to a leader and then tie a spider hitch knot to a hook with a small float on it? I am interested to hear your responses. Thanks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Why,unless you are using livebait would you not just be happy with bottom rig with cut bait?? With your theory though,I wouldn't tie a spider,but a dropper loop to put the float on.. Just my take,maybe I'm not understanding the question??


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> Why,unless you are using livebait would you not just be happy with bottom rig with cut bait?? With your theory though,I wouldn't tie a spider,but a dropper loop to put the float on.. Just my take,maybe I'm not understanding the question??


No, You are understanding me correct. I was just assuming if you could get about a foot or two higher off the bottom you have a better chance of catching non-scavenging fish? I guess it makes more sense that cut bait should stay on the bottom, but it would probably be more productive with fleas and FB.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen but never used anything like this. Usually if I am fishing live I will rig a long fishfinder. I am tempted to catch some pinfish or baby blues and try this as a live bait rig for the hell of it but I am sure it sucks to cast. Maybe I will bring the yak and drop it. Always next time...

Edit: I would not use wire unless you think something toothy is in the area (sharks, kings etc) Maybe an 50-80# bite leader and a single hook with a stinger? I am going to make one up tonight for the hell of it


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe this would work better. Maybe a slip bobber? I think this is called an Eel Rig


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Another guy I know will just take a small fish (pinfish, blue, mullet) rig them live about 2-3' under a float, throw it out and see what happens. Seems to work best on a falling tide


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Got Fish? said:


> No, You are understanding me correct. I was just assuming if you could get about a foot or two higher off the bottom you have a better chance of catching non-scavenging fish? I guess it makes more sense that cut bait should stay on the bottom, but it would probably be more productive with fleas and FB.


 Yes,understood,I hate catching rays,and skates as well... haha..


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I think I will tie a few different rigs and stuff up next time at the beach to see how it works. It can't hurt to try!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

What fish are you trying to target?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> What fish are you trying to target?


Anything that bites... just thinking out loud about this


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> I primarily fish with hi lo rigs and fishfinders, because they are easy. But, what do you guys use for hitting the middle of the water column, or in other words upwards of 1-2 feet off the bottom? Because of the angle from rod to water wont most hi lo rigs be sitting on or within inches of the ground? Would it be feasible to tie a sinker to a leader and then tie a spider hitch knot to a hook with a small float on it? I am interested to hear your responses. Thanks!


After reading your post, a thought occurred to me. 

You could tie a 2, 3, or more hook hi-lo rig and use a small float to hold the rig near-vertical in the water, after casting it out, depending on current flow. 

The float would have to be too small to lift the sinker off the bottom, of course, which would allow your baits to be suspended at various heights.

Is that what you had in mind ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> After reading your post, a thought occurred to me.
> 
> You could tie a 2, 3, or more hook hi-lo rig and use a small float to hold the rig near-vertical in the water, after casting it out, depending on current flow.
> 
> ...


More or Less yes, I was thinking of trying a bunch of different styles, and your idea had not occurred to me. I'll have to try it.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Just cast out your bottom rig 
Make up a float rig, clip it onto the main line set to the depth you want the bait to fish and slide it down.
I tried to put a pic on but it keeps coming up as wrong format or something.

If you search 

Bottom rig with a sliding float,Deal Pier 

Hit images and scroll down

Theres several pics on there that shows you how to do it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> More or Less yes, I was thinking of trying a bunch of different styles, and your idea had not occurred to me. I'll have to try it.


The skecth below ( bad artwork, sorry ) is what I have in mind.

Tight Lines !

View attachment 28274


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have used Dave's rig before - - - it is important to test the rig
in clear shallow water so you can see if it works for the bait you will use.
if the float is too small, the bait will lay on or close to the bottom as mentioned.
if the float is too big, the weight will not hold well and drift something terrible.
you have to find that "happy medium" that works for you in the water that you use
and the type of bait you will be using.

jus my Dos Centavos


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> The skecth below ( bad artwork, sorry ) is what I have in mind.
> 
> Tight Lines !
> 
> View attachment 28274


That looks good... must be a nightmare to cast though.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yes, it might be hard to cast a long distance and keep it somewhat tangle free - - - - 
when I used it, I was on a pier or dock - not casting it very far. and it worked for me.
The surf you fish in may be a different issue all together.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Back in the day there was a common Bluefish rig that used a 3 way swivel.

One leg of the swivel was tied to the shock leader, the other had a link to hook your sinker to, and the third had a wire leader with a small float next to the hook to keep it off the bottom.

Having a link to secure the sinker close to the swivel kept the rig from tangling too much if it drifted in heavy surf, and the leader with the hook and float was usually 12"-24". 

It was not too bad to cast, as long as you hooked your bait so that it did not helicopter on the cast. Floats that are more cylindrical as opposed to rounder cast better, and drift less as well. 3" Styrofoam floats that are used for Crappie in fresh water work well with most baits of average size, shrimp, bloodworms, fishbites, gulp, or smaller cut bait. Live mud minnows work exceptionally well with this rig.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Consider the Santee Cooper rig. Tried it for catfish last year but didn't catch anything. Went back to the usual double bottom rig.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a Bluefish rig that is basically a double drop using wire for the drops and cigar slider floats on each drop. I've also used a similar float on a fish finder rig to float the leader off the bottom. The more slack you allow through the slider, the higher it will float.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

pmcdaniel said:


> I've also used a similar float on a fish finder rig to float the leader off the bottom. The more slack you allow through the slider, the higher it will float.


That's an interesting idea. Do you have any pics or a drawing of the rig ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

No pics I'm afraid. It's similar to what BlaineO posted but with a two-way swivel and a sliding sinker instead of the 3-way. Santee Rig for Catfish on Google images will give you the idea.


----------

